# Oct 2008



## Pixie2014 (24 Aug 2020)

Hi, can anyone help me out here please. My mortgage payments started in Oct 08. I had asked about a tracker at the time of signing the agreement which was several months before. I was told tracker was no longer available  and opted to fix for 3 years. Was I naive to accept their word? I have received the write down.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Aug 2020)

__





						Key Post - "I wasn't offered a tracker, although trackers were available..."
					

This has come up a few times so I think it would be useful to clarify the issue.   You are not entitled to a tracker unless   Your mortgage contract or letter of offer said you would be on a tracker either immediately or at the end of a fixed rate agreement   Although your contract does not...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------

